# Rabbit pen



## Tntarchery (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone know of any rabbit pens in the thumb that would let me run a couple young beagles in? Looking to get them some extra work. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

Tntarchery said:


> Anyone know of any rabbit pens in the thumb that would let me run a couple young beagles in? Looking to get them some extra work. Thanks


Try hot shot outfitters on Huron st. I think his name is Randy Hoody sorry I don't remember the number


----------



## Tntarchery (Jan 19, 2016)

Mr.Outdoors said:


> Try hot shot outfitters on Huron st. I think his name is Randy Hoody sorry I don't remember the number


----------



## Tntarchery (Jan 19, 2016)

T


Tntarchery said:


> [/QUOTEThanks!!! What city is that in?


----------



## Mr.Outdoors (Feb 17, 2013)

Tntarchery said:


> T


I don't remember but he advertised in woods and water magazine


----------



## Tntarchery (Jan 19, 2016)

T


Mr.Outdoors said:


> I don't remember but he advertised in woods and water magazine





Mr.Outdoors said:


> I don't remember but he advertised in woods and water magazine


Thanks! I think I found it.


----------

